# Dogs hind legs giving way - please help



## vicm2509 (22 August 2010)

My dalmatian is 12 and was in perfect health until a few weeks ago. I took up running and decided to take him with me, went 1k slow jog maximum. The next day he seemed stiff so rested him. Took him again 1 week later and he was 10 times worse. he is not at all overweight.

He is reluctant to even get off the couch, he thinks about it for ages and yelps when he finally does. If he goes upstairs (which we have now stopped him doing) he cant get back down. He stands at the top and shakes, then yelps all the way down. 

He stands with his back hunched and his legs frequently just collapse. He is in constant pain. 

I have taken him the vet who said it was artharitus of the hips but I am not convinced. He gave him an injection and tables for 5 days and said he would be 100 times better after them. We are now on day 4 and there is no change at all. He is not getting worse but definatly not better. This has been going on for 3 weeks now.

Anyone any idea what could be the problem? Is this the beginning of the end? I feel so helpless and will be taking him to another vet for second opinion soon. I know he is old for his breed but he was in perfect health until now.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 August 2010)

No offence and that ship has sailed but 12 is too old IMO to start jogging a dog who is not used to that sort of exercise, especially a large weight-bearing breed - he would be in his 80s in human years! 

Not a vet but sounds much more like a trapped nerve/back tweak/even dislocation.
I'd get an x-ray (did your vet not do this?!) and then maybe seek out a chiropractor.
Hope it is not too serious and a 'twister' and some anti-inflammatories can set him right.


----------



## vicm2509 (22 August 2010)

He is used to long walks and bombs round the house like mad after our puppy so I didnt think it would be a problem. Yes I have learnt the hard way and wont forgive myself for this if its my fault 

No he did not x-ray it, just watched him walk up and down and had a little poke around. I was not really happy with the way he examined him which is why I will be taking him to another vet this week. He was not my usual vet, but needed him seen to quickly and his practice is down our livery yard so just popped him in there.


----------



## vicm2509 (22 August 2010)

oh and it is both of his back legs not just one, sorry forgot to mention in original post.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 August 2010)

Jogging can be quite hard on them on hard surfaces, repetitive, jarring etc, not the same as hooning around. Or jumping from a great height like my silly dog 

With the best will in the world, we do trust our vets but even the best don't have x-ray eyes (FI I thought my dog's hips were shot, but his kamikaze dive had actually tweaked his back - only an x-ray could ever reveal that!) and I would support you in getting a second opinion.


----------



## dozzie (22 August 2010)

As it is so sudden I would consider McTimoney Chiro.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 August 2010)

Ask for Trocoxil-if it is arthritis. Sincerely amazing new drug that lasts for a month. An X-ray may not show much if it's a nerve/slipped disc. Slipped discs are easily if expensive and over 80% of them can be repaired and the dog will go back to normal. You may want to consider the age of the dog and therefore what to do with him. 

Having lost a dog last week to spinal cancer, I can recommend an MRI (not excluded on dog insurance usually) to show you what the issue is. 

I hope it is just a pull and nothing too serious. Remember that any muscular or cartilage issue can take weeks to heal.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 August 2010)

Yes think you need a 2nd opinion. Sounds like a back problem/slipped disc? rather than anything arthritic. 

Yea and amen to trying McTimoney chiropractic.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 August 2010)

An x-ray can not only tell you what the problem is, but also, what it isn't  which is why I would always ask for them. Like I said, I was thinking 'hips' in my dog and the x-ray revealed they were absolutely fine - so there was further investigation along the spine which revealed the damage to the L7.


----------

